# Training Rusty



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey, I haven't been on here in ages it seems! And I think the last time I was on here was when I was saying the same thing lol.. Blame the horses, they take up my time haha.

Anyway, I can't believe how far I have gotten with Rusty. I've been training him for agility myself. He is really good! He's great at jumping, going over and under obstacles, and especially his "stay" command.

People can't believe I'm 12 years old and I've been training him for years now since he was little.

I have some pictures of him jumping if you would like to see.

this is just a little update on how Rusty is doing and how well he is coming along with agility.

I would like to do it with Lady, but she is so overweight and lazy I could never {well, never say never} get her to do it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Please share some photos and maybe Katie can give you some pointers too, as well as others who do agility.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that Rusty's training is going great. I'd love to see some pictures of him in action.


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

That's GREAT! My poodle cross, Sparky, does agility. He's great at jumping too. But he's not good at staying. Do ya think you could send Rusty on over to teach Sparky how to "stay"? 

That's so cool that you've been doing agility for years and are only 12. I started Sparky in agility just last winter, and I'm 14.


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks you guys! I'm really proud of him! He still needs alot of brush up work though.


Here's some pix!



















Sorry I only posted two pix. I have alot more, but I have to go right now. I can get some maybe tomorrow to show you all!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You are creative! 

I might suggest you limit his jumping on the patio, though. Do you have any grassy or dirt areas? That's better for his joints  Looks like a very clever boy you have there!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow, you can be so very proud of yourself! And will ya look at that face....he is just loving that! Your one very awesome youngster to be doing this with your goldens....keep up the good work, and please let us see some more of your involvement with your golden babies. I'm very proud of you, as I am sure your parents are for your work you do with your animals.


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm really happy that I trained him at the right time, and how I taught him "manners" I guess you could say lol.

AquaClaraCanines, thanks for the tip! I actually do have him jump in the grass out in out front yard, but the lawn people were there at the time lol.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Look at that smile on Rusty's face I think he is enjoying himself a lot..It's great to see the younger people getting involved in agility. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you so much for the complements!


I have two videos I took of Rusty jumping a 3'2 bush in our front yard by out patio. He's really good with coming on command.

I'll have them uploaded tomorrow


----------

